# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  رجل يعيش مع 70 ذئب طوال 40 عام كأنهم ابناءة !

## mohamed73

الرجل الذئب تلك الاسطورة الخيالية تحققت على ارض *الواقع*  في محافظة سارلاند الألماني حيث يعيش رجل مسن عمره 79 عاما ويدعى "Werner  Freund" مع اكثر من 70 ذئب على مدى 40 سنة ماضية حصل عليهم من حدائق *الحيوان* ومن دول اوروبا ، سيبيريا وكندا و*القطب الشمالي*  والمناطق المنغولية والغريب فى الامر ان الباحث "Werner Freund" يقوم بصيد  الغزلان من اجل اطعام ذئبه ويشاركهم اكل اللحم النيء كما تجمعه صداقه غير *طبيعية* مع الذئاب بمختلف انواعهم وصل الامر لحد ان يطلق عليه الجميع اسم الرجل الذئب.

----------


## عصام البرغثي

موكلي

----------

